# help ID'ing Lake Victorian "mixed variety"



## Arzook (Nov 6, 2012)

*This is my first post, so if this topic is in the wrong section, I will move it to the appropriate place* Let me first start off by saying that I normally don't buy fish unless I know exactly what they are, and have a plan for them. That being said, I went to That Pet Place looking for several Pundamilia nyererei. Of course when I got there they were sold out, but I was open to other Lake Victoria options. The only other fish from the lake were in a "mixed variety". I asked the supervisor to please identify them, and he basically said he has no idea what strains they are, and there were about 4 different types.

After a lot of frustration I picked two that looked the most similar. Anyway, right now they're in quarantine and I'm trying to figure out what they are. I apologize for the poor quality pics. I was thinking maybe they're Pytochromis sp. hippo point salmon, but that's a complete guess.


----------



## Arzook (Nov 6, 2012)

Since apparently you can't edit posts (bizarre).


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi form the head profile they look like snail eaters from the sub genus Ptyochromis, but the body color seems very weird to me, normally, yu can't see a red back and yellow flanks on Hippo salmon but a red belly and lower flanks, on yur pic with two specimens, one seems having red on the head and most of the flanks while the other has some red on the back and yellow on the flanks, let them grow until they show their full color to see if they are from a good strain.
xris


----------



## Arzook (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you! I know many times there are cross breeds at the pet stores, but I haven't been able to find a reputable breeder. Guess it's always a risk.


----------

